# διεύθυνση στο φάκελο



## qnk

Θέλω να γράψω διεύθυνση στο φάκελο ενός γράμματος.
Πώς πρέπει να το κάνω;
"Κύριος Βασίλης Αλεξάκος" ή 
"Κύριο Βασίλη Αλεξάκο" ή 
"Κύριε Βασίλη Αλεξάκο".
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ.


----------



## Perseas

_ΠΡΟΣ_
_κ. Βασίλειο Αλεξάκο_ (ή _κύριο Βασίλειο Αλεξάκο_)


----------



## qnk

Perseas said:


> _ΠΡΟΣ_
> _κ. Βασίλειο Αλεξάκο_ (ή _κύριο Βασίλειο Αλεξάκο_)



Σ' ευχαριστώ Περσέα!

Μήπως Βασίλης είναι δημώδης γλώσσα και Βασίλειος λόγια γλώσσα;
Δηλαδή, ο φίλος μου ο Βασίλης έχει το όνομα "Βασίλειος" στην ταυτότητά του;


----------



## Tassos

Ναι και ναι.
Αυτό συμβαίνει με την πλειοψηφία των Ελλήνων κι Ελληνίδων. Εμένα η ταυτότητά μου γράφει Αναστάσιος, αλλά κανένας δεν με φωνάζει έτσι.
Όσο για το γράμμα, θα μπορούσες χωρίς πρόβλημα να γράψεις και "ΠΡΟΣ κ. Βασίλη Αλέξακο".


----------



## qnk

Σ' ευχαριστώ Τάσο! 
Στην Ισπανία συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο.
Χρειάζεται να γράψω και το "ΠΡΟΣ";
Και με κεφαλαία;


----------



## Perseas

qnk said:


> Χρειάζεται να γράψω και το "ΠΡΟΣ";
> Και με κεφαλαία;


Συνήθως το γράφουμε πριν από τα στοιχεία του παραλήπτη. Κεφαλαία ή πεζά, δε νομίζω ότι παίζει κάποιο ρόλο.


----------



## qnk

Σ' ευχαριστώ Περσέα!


----------



## Αγγελος

Δεν θα έλεγα ότι "συνήθως" το γράφουμε. Εγώ δεν το γράφω ποτέ, τουλάχιστον όταν ακολουθεί αμέσως το "κ." και το όνομα. Είναι θέμα γούστου.


----------



## qnk

Σ' ευχαριστώ Άγγελε! Στην Ισπανία πριν καιρό παραλείψαμε το "προς" και πιο προσφάτως και το "κ.". Παράξενη ομοιότητα, ετσι δεν είναι;


----------

